# Solved: Too many concurrent SMTP connections



## westone (Jul 6, 2002)

Could anyone help me with this regular email error. It happens when I try to send an email. Usually it will clear itself eventually. The error message is:

An unknown error has occurred. Account: 'pop3.blueyonder.co.uk (1)', Server: 'smtp.blueyonder.co.uk', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '421 know-smtpout-4.server.virginmedia.net: Too many concurrent SMTP connections; please try again later', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 421, Error Number: 0x800CCC67

I don't understand what "Too many concurrent SMTP connections" means, or what I can do about it.

Thanks for your help.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 232048 MB, Free - 166478 MB; D: Total - 6404 MB, Free - 1507 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., Basswood
Antivirus: BullGuard Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## awamutu (Apr 20, 2012)

i just called them earlier for help and got a solution!!!

"An unknown error has occurred. Account: 'pop3.blueyonder.co.uk', Server: 'smtp.blueyonder.co.uk', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '421 know-smtpout-4.server.virginmedia.net: Too many concurrent SMTP connections; please try again later', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 421, Error Number: 0x800CCC67"

what it was is that the mail was going out on an old server so the man walked me through switching to the new server, for both sending and receiving and now, no problems! 

go to tools/ accounts/ mail tab/ click on your account and then properties/ servers/ make sure the incoming says pop3.virginmedia.com and the outgoing says smtp.virginmedia.com then change your account name to your email address and enter your password and then tick my server requires authentication/ apply/ settings/ tick log on using email and password (enter these)/ ok/ advanced tab/ tick both server requires authentication boxes and make sure the numbers are 465 for outgoing and 995 for incoming/ apply

and that should fix it! good luck!


----------



## westone (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks for your help its just what I wanted.

I have followed your instructions and it is working as it should.

I appreciate your help


----------



## awamutu (Apr 20, 2012)

you're welcome


----------

